
Ask HN: Are you ok? - quantumwoke
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ruok.org.au&#x2F;<p>I asked this question about seven months ago and saw some great discussions from the HN community. A lot has changed in seven months. I thought I&#x27;d ask again because certainly my whole life has been dramatically altered with COVID-19, working from home and uncertainty and fear on everyone&#x27;s mind. As developers I feel we are all at risk of not taking good care of our mental health, especially with enforced isolation. Please, take the time to ask yourself and any coworkers if you feel OK within yourself.
======
hestipod
I am really not. It's been bad for a long time in various ways, but to cap it
off I had a suicide attempt in the past weeks as things just fell out from
under me. Now I have to try and recover from that, with all the same problems,
plus new ones, amidst the virus's effects. Great timing. I am not a developer,
but could do proofreading etc but there just aren't many opportunities for
someone like me and in my situation. I am trying to believe in a future but
it's difficult. I had a great, accomodative opportunity a while back that
health and my failure to just tough things out let pass, seems for good, and I
fear nothing like that will ever come again. I regret every moment not just
going and working in that pain but I was terrified I would fail. Now I have
actually "failed at life" completely, local "help" is horrible, and I have no
idea what I will do. People don't want to bother with broken folks on the best
of days...I fear I have permanently ruined any possible future with this
desperate act...ironically putting things right back in the quicksand again.

